# Tìm hiểu Nâng mũi cấu trúc giá bao nhiêu ?



## luuanh95 (18/5/19)

Nâng mũi cấu trúc sử dụng công nghệ hiện đại Hàn Quốc, sự kết hợp hoàn hảo giữa sụn tự thân và sụn nhân tạo cao cấp giúp hạn chế tối đa những biến chứng sau phẫu thuật so với các phương pháp khác. Vậy nâng mũi cấu trúc giá bao nhiêu ?

*Nâng mũi cấu trúc giá bao nhiêu tiền*
_Nâng mũi cấu trúc bao nhiêu_ phụ thuộc vào 2 yếu tố. Để biết được câu trả lời, các bạn hãy cùng chúng tôi tìm hiểu trong nội dung bài viết nhé

Tình trạng của mũi cấu trúc : Nếu bạn sở hữu chiếc mũi nhiều khuyết điểm và cần phải chỉnh sửa nhiều thi giá thành của dịch vụ sẽ đắt hơn
Thời điểm nâng mũi: Thời điểm nâng mũi phụ thuộc vào các cơ sở có chương trình khuyến mại.





​
Để nắm bắt được các chương trình khuyến mãi tại đây, các bạn hãy liên hệ trực tiếp đến thẩm mỹ viện VietCharm để được hỗ trợ và giải đáp thắc mắc.

*Nâng mũi cấu trúc hiện thành xu thế hot hiện nay*






Hình thành P- form cấu trúc mũi : Nâng mũi cấu trúc là một bước đột phá trong lĩnh vực làm đẹp, sử dụng kỹ thuật bóc tách toàn diện để tái lập lại hoàn toàn cấu trúc mũi
Chỉnh sửa dáng mũi xấu : Trước khi thực hiện, các chuyên gia sẽ thăm khám mũi và tìm ra chính xác nguyên nhân khiến mũi bị hỏng từ đó tiến hành phẫu thuật bóc tác toàn bộ khoang mũi để chỉnh sửa.
Phù hợp với nhiều cơ địa : Từ những người có sống mũi thấp và ngắn, những người phẫu thuật thẩm mỹ hỏng, những trường hợp có da đầu mũi hỏng… đều có thể áp dụng phương pháp nâng mũi cấu trúc để nâng cao tính thẩm mỹ.
Để biết cụ thể Nâng mũi cấu trúc giá bao nhiêu? cũng như để đăng ký dịch vụ nâng mũi cấu trúc tại Vietcharm, các bạn hãy liên hệ với chúng tôi qua đầu số hotline: 0941.939.393–0911.688.666


----------

